# pierce frank kramer special



## kccomet (Mar 23, 2015)

i know the lightweights dont get a lot of play on the cabe, but this ones pretty special....no pun intended. i bought this awhile back and thought id share a few pics


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice! I bet that's been around the velodrome a few times.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 23, 2015)

That is one great looking racer kccomet !! Incredible condition.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 23, 2015)

Very nice.....


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 23, 2015)

There is a full page ad for that bike in the reprint 1938 Island Cycle Supply catalog.  Gorgeous in person!


----------



## bikejunk (Mar 23, 2015)

JUst stunning really ....nice decals


----------



## filmonger (Mar 24, 2015)

Woooow!!!


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 24, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful...


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 24, 2015)

If you ever want to sell or trade it, please put me on the list.


----------



## kccomet (Mar 24, 2015)

very cool photo, is it an original or a copy. did you have a thread on the bike on the right, i thought it looked like a bastide badge


----------



## bricycle (Mar 24, 2015)

great survivor!


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 24, 2015)

kccomet said:


> i know the lightweights dont get a lot of play on the cabe, but this ones pretty special....no pun intended. i bought this awhile back and thought id share a few pics




 Such a nice bike!

I see it's posed for the cameras in finer detail once before here:

*Pierce Frank Kramer Special (professional track racer)
Date - anywhere from mid teens to late 1920's*

http://www.thevintagebikelife.com/#!__20s-pierce-kramer-special


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 24, 2015)

Great bike Jim. I've been hunting one of those on the down-lo. Guess I wasn't hunting hard enough! V/r Shawn


----------



## thehugheseum (Mar 24, 2015)

very nice!!!!! what era is it you think?  pierce made some of the highest end cars and motorcycles and you probably already know that


----------



## Velo-dream (Mar 24, 2015)

my....my...my.....look at those handle bars....WOW

such a nice bike

thanks for sharing

if this ever comes up for sale, please remember me !


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 24, 2015)

Beautiful bicycle,you are very fortunate to have that one . I love that photo of it straight on,those bars are something else.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 24, 2015)

I posted this a while ago.


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 24, 2015)

I have this poster from the closed museum in Buffalo hanging at my bicycle shop.


----------



## schwinnderella (Mar 24, 2015)

Very very cool bike. Nice to see some early racing bikes posted on the cabe.


----------



## kccomet (Mar 24, 2015)

the kramer poster is killer. is the richmond box a carrier for shipping and travel, id like to know a little more about the box if you have the time


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 2, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> Such a nice bike!
> 
> I see it's posed for the cameras in finer detail once before here:
> 
> ...





That's actually my old bike that you see on "vintagebikelife".  I bought that bike from the 
collection of Ted Ernst ( 6 day racer ) about 10 yrs ago.  I sold it to Eddie Albert of
"vintagebikelife" a few yrs ago.

This is what it looked like when I had it before it went to Eddie.  Are you sure this is the same bike?


----------

